# Bvm damage



## zacdav89 (Mar 28, 2017)

It seems lately while going thru the rig check I've noticed that our bvm's and cpap mask are routinely deflated. Some are refillable some are not. So question for the masses, what tips tricks or ideas have you seen or used to prevent mask damage? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2017)

Try to avoid temperature extremes and make sure they are stored with nothing on top of them. 

We were having an issue with our BVM becoming deformed (the bag part). We set them back to the manufacturer for them to investigate and they said it was due to the way we had them stored in our response bags and the extreme heat that we are in (120+ degrees). 

The only masks that I have ever seen deflated have been training masks that are very old and well used.


----------



## ThadeusJ (Jun 7, 2017)

Another factor in deflated masks is the high compression that occurs when ramming them into as small a space as possible.  When highly compressed (in addition to temperature extremes), the mask may be affected, especially if stored in a backup bag for a prolonged period of time.  Also, please don't sit on the airway bag...not good for the equipment (seen it too many times).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 7, 2017)

Has anyone here used the CPAP masks with the yellow foam seal? I love those... but I haven't seen one in a while.


----------



## medic323 (Jun 7, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Has anyone here used the CPAP masks with the yellow foam seal? I love those... but I haven't seen one in a while.



That is what we use! They are awesome!!


----------



## ThadeusJ (Jun 7, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Has anyone here used the CPAP masks with the yellow foam seal? I love those... but I haven't seen one in a while.


They are used for the PortO2vent CPAP (yellow box).  The product and name/website was sold to a company called Next Life Medical a little while ago (www.eresp.com) so your sales rep may no longer carry them.  The masks are great as they are made from a combination of open and closed cell foam, but they can be expensive.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 7, 2017)

Right. We used to carry the Port02vent CPAP. When we switched, we still had a stock of masks. They were fantastic.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 7, 2017)

Love me some PortOVent.


----------

